# News from Munich (BMW)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Just like @garsh is understandably disappointed by Nissan, I am soooo let down by BMW... but wait, I feel quite good... because there's T≡SLA!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808402822786072576


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BMW continues to take Mini-steps... with increased range of PHEV, next to slow expansion of i-range... Disappointing...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821462118629306368


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

What else do you expect from such a ICE-minded company. Engins have always been BMW's biggest focus. So they are dragging their feet.
The same goes for Citroën (part of PSA). The make that used to be my favourite. They haven't evolved their BEV's since the 1990's and don't even sell one hybrid yet. 
Is it a coïncidence that BMW use PSA diesel HPi engines? (Yes, that's true!)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A Mini step for humanity, by BMW in the Netherlands? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828241864386084864


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This could be somewhat interesting to the extent the sticker price stays under €45-50k and if a true BEV... two big IFs at this point... Still would pick Model ≡ any day, despite decades of driving Beemers... 
http://www.motor1.com/news/135911/bmw-i5-sedan-render/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Quite a _step forward_ in expected 2017 EV sales for the Munich-based, turbine displaying carmaker! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850394555237232640


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

To my previous post, yet in this case not so soon, another indication that BMW is planning to beef up their EV offering... though I personally don't really care for this inflated i3 design for the likely i5...
The comparison with the much more beautiful vehicle underneath makes that even more blatant... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853594062393413633


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This one is actually only 'half news' by Steve Loveday... lots of question marks still... plus when? 2020...? 2021...? And taking on T≡SLA?? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863076456729128961


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Good for them (BMW) yet I can't help but feel that we're nearing the point where we'll have to very clearly segment true electric vehicles with a minimum acceptable range of more than a couple of hundred miles (a.k.a. BEVs) from the watered-down options that PHEV represent because of their very limited full electric range & marginal mileage gains vs. modern ICE engines...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864873297384755201


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Clearly Tesla is leading the way while other companies _try_ to follow suit.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Clearly Tesla is leading the way while other companies _talk about trying_ to follow suit.


FTFY


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> FTFY


? I know now IHMO (and WTF... ) but not this one, sorry...


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> ? I know now IHMO (and WTF... ) but not this one, sorry...


I bet one of the letters stands for Flattery...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Fixed That For You.

Used when you change somebody's quote to be slightly different, but (arguably, sometimes facetiously) more correct.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe we should be like SpaceX and not allow acronyms?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I just noticed what you did there. 



garsh said:


> Fixed That For You.
> 
> Used when you change somebody's quote to be slightly different, but (arguably, sometimes facetiously) more correct.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ummm, trying to 'chase' after our 5.6 seconds 0-60? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868933928626860034


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

First time I hear about this potential 2019 addition to the BMW range of a 100% BEV: a 4GT with a 70-90 kWh battery pack. 500 kms/310 miles of autonomy (NEDC. certainly..) for a price targeted under €50k (remember, in EU this should be ~20% included...) to be competitive with Model ≡...

Intriguing, no? (sorry the article is in French)

http://www.automobile-propre.com/bmw-serie-4-gt-electrique-contrer-model-3/


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like BMW sales got hit pretty bad in the US. Things could only get worse for them as more Model 3s hit the streets.

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/06/03/bmw-usa-sales-dramatically-tesla-model-3-hitting-already/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Any of you Model ≡-expecting, i3-owning friends interested, in the interim? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878584947962937344


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Weird... I either missed this one month ago, or for some reason it did not stick that the iNext program was solely hydrogen-based...
Maybe because it does not much sense to pursue the 'fool cell' path (as Elon calls it) ?! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879329255464865792


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Weird... I either missed this one month ago, or for some reason it did not stick that the iNext program was solely hydrogen-based...
> Maybe because it does not much sense to pursue the 'fool cell' path (as Elon calls it) ?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879329255464865792


I have doubts that this is for real. BMW can't be that stupid.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Weird... I either missed this one month ago, or for some reason it did not stick that the iNext program was solely hydrogen-based...
> Maybe because it does not much sense to pursue the 'fool cell' path (as Elon calls it) ?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879329255464865792


I thought that BMW was smart, this is purely idiotic.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

We'll find out the truth this September. The article below states BMW's introduction of a Model 3 competitor, but makes no mention of the type of electric drivetrain.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ge...tor-to-teslas-model-3-handelsblatt-2017-06-28


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

As much as I historically liked BMW, this exemplifies why I don't believe in PHEVs... 9 kWh battery, 16 miles of range... this is essentially a 'fossil' car with a little juice... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884049969195483136


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting...  Yet not coming out of Munich... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884696229162233856


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

A friend of mine was showing me his app for his Prius Prime. It said that he was getting over 200 MPG. Of course, what he was doing was charging the car at home every night and barely using any gas, just hauling it around. When I said that the app did not include the electricity that he had used from his garage, he was puzzled how the app could be wrong.

So, to get infinite miles from a gallon of gas, just put a gallon of gas in the trunk of your Model 3.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

What happened to Toyota? It used to be a good car company. They've been putting out such crappy products lately, even in their Lexus line.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

2018 i3... nice wheels and nice interior (IMHO) for this traditionally BMW aficionado... yet still can't get over that odd exterior design and range, even with rEX, still not up to par... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902291186341339137


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

After the Model 3 reveal, why does BMW even bother with this car?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> After the Model 3 reveal, why does BMW even bother with this car?


Because of 'production hell' in Fremont...?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> After the Model 3 reveal, why does BMW even bother with this car?


They have to meet CARB quotas, and they don't have anything else to offer yet.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

News from the 2017 Frankfurt Auto Show... Supposedly the new i5. Looks nice but it's slated for 2021, which hardly makes it a Tesla Killer. Not much info on it yet.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> News from the 2017 Frankfurt Auto Show... Supposedly the new i5. Looks nice but it's slated for 2021, which hardly makes it a Tesla Killer. Not much info on it yet.


A bit extravagant, probably to be tamed down significantly in production vehicle and, to your point, in 2021, even my late Midnight S≡R≡NITY will be over two years old!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Looks nice


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

garsh said:


>


Yeah, what's up with the new kidney grill?


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> News from the 2017 Frankfurt Auto Show... Supposedly the new i5. Looks nice but it's slated for 2021, which hardly makes it a Tesla Killer. Not much info on it yet.


I like the design and the first EV from BMW that I think might actually be worthy competition for Tesla. I hope they do well.
I would gladly get one over a Model 3 or S if it is available to order before "early 2019" even without access to a charger network. Tesla need a good kick in the backside in international markets.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Jayc said:


> I like the design and the first EV from BMW that I think might actually be worthy competition for Tesla. I hope they do well.
> I would gladly get one over a Model 3 or S if it is available to order before "early 2019" even without access to a charger network. Tesla need a good kick in the backside in international markets.


That is unlikely from a timing perspective.
Also, by 2020 - or is 2021? - the SC network will be even more of an asset than it is today, and probably enhanced too...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is Munich waking up? 

http://www.bmwblog.com/2017/09/29/r...lted-likely-cancelled-favor-full-electric-x3/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Future of i-range in question for BMW?

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/industry/bmw-i3-and-i8-might-not-be-replaced


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

BMW goes Solid!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958792302977306625


----------



## twincam23 (May 18, 2016)

EVenthusan said:


> This 6 months delay for SR kind of kills my purchase. I can afford only SR and that too only with tax credit. I admired Musk but now I think he is loosing touch with (not-so-rich) customers. Great company, great car, but leader on slippery slope. Just my feelings, no flame.


If you're a socal Edison customer you can get a $10K rebate on a BMW I3 plus the federal/state rebates. I would have gone for this but i'm a LADWP customer. Got a couple of friend who raves about the I3.

*https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/15/southern-california-edison-offers-10000-incentive-bmw-i3/*


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Gotta love these anti Tesla articles...

https://www.asburyauto.com/compare/2018-bmw-i3-vs-2018-tesla-model-3/152706


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Gotta love these anti Tesla articles...
> 
> https://www.asburyauto.com/compare/2018-bmw-i3-vs-2018-tesla-model-3/152706


What a joke. Intriguing to note the deliberate omission of elements less favorable to the i3 like range just to mention the most evident one... and I'm not even going to talk about looks...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Gotta love these anti Tesla articles...
> 
> https://www.asburyauto.com/compare/2018-bmw-i3-vs-2018-tesla-model-3/152706


_BMW pays for scheduled maintenance on the i3 for 3 years and 36,000 miles. *BMW will pay for oil changes...*_​_*







*_


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> _BMW pays for scheduled maintenance on the i3 for 3 years and 36,000 miles. *BMW will pay for oil changes...*_​_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the REX version probably...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

i4 one would be more intrigued if this was not at least 3 years away, and priced under €60k... one can dream, no?... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971001640055660544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971007917817286656


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

_BMW teases upcoming all-electric iX3 SUV ahead of launch_

iWonder how different the car will look from it's fossil cousin and mostly what range it will get... and how afforded if will be... 

Yet know @TrevP is at least as curious...! 

https://electrek.co/2018/04/20/bmw-all-electric-ix3-suv/


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> _BMW teases upcoming all-electric iX3 SUV ahead of launch_
> 
> iWonder how different the car will look from it's fossil cousin and mostly what range it will get... and how afforded if will be...
> 
> ...


They took out the vertical separator from the kidney grill... how exciting! Now it looks like a Kia.


----------



## Marcumar (Jul 20, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041084718463246336
Talk about late and ugly...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Marcumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041084718463246336
> Talk about late and ugly...


Those aero wheels look familiar.

Not a fan of the front fascia and that they carried over the worst design element of the i3: the rear side window/floating roofline.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Marcumar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041084718463246336


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Am I not allowed to change my mind? Took a closer look at the iNext and I actually like it! I still think the front grille is hideous, but overall it's a pretty good looking EV, at least at the surface.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041710314688000001


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041710314688000001


Yep. Nailed it.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

China is going to be a much bigger threat to legacy automakers than many realize. I started a thread on this recently: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/news-from-china.7513/

Check out videos on the $40,000 Byton M Byte concept. The iNext doesn't compare.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> China is going to be a much bigger threat to legacy automakers than many realize. I started a thread on this recently: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/news-from-china.7513/
> 
> Check out videos on the $40,000 Byton M Byte concept. The iNext doesn't compare.


Partially agree. China has a ways to go, re: quality & trust, imho. Some markets may be less sensitive to this, some more. There are other factors as well, but I'm thinking those are the primary.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> Partially agree. China has a ways to go, re: quality & trust, imho. Some markets may be less sensitive to this, some more. There are other factors as well, but I'm thinking those are the primary.


True. But the same could have been said about the South Korean car companies (Hyundai and Kia) in the 90s, and look at them now.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> True. But the same could have been said about the South Korean car companies (Hyundai and Kia) in the 90s, and look at them now.


Hence my partial agree... 20+ years later, many improvements. Also in reputation/trust. But for the latter are they at parity with others? Maybe yes, maybe no. So, my partial agreement.


----------

